# Ok. This Might Be A Dumb Question, But



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

I keep readring, over and over, how so many people are returning their frames to Veltec and _UPGRADING_ to a 555, or 585 for a small fee( $50 to $300.00).
How is this possible?
Also, how can I get in on it?

Thanks for the info,

Speedy


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I personally had a fissure in the frame at the bb/seat tube junction. The frame has a 1 year finish warranty and a 5 year constuction warranty. I called veltec and they warrantied the frame and I just paid the difference in retail price to upgrade to the 585. I don't have a Look dealer in my area, so they dealt with me directly, but you local Look dealer should be able to do the same thing.


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I personally had a fissure in the frame at the bb/seat tube junction. The frame has a 1 year finish warranty and a 5 year constuction warranty. I called veltec and they warrantied the frame and I just paid the difference in retail price to upgrade to the 585. I don't have a Look dealer in my area, so they dealt with me directly, but you local Look dealer should be able to do the same thing.


OK, I see .
Since they were going to warranty your frame anyway you just stepped up to the 585.

Got it ,thanks.

Carlos


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*Same for you too?*



speedygonzalez2005 said:


> OK, I see .
> Since they were going to warranty your frame anyway you just stepped up to the 585.
> 
> Got it ,thanks.
> ...


Has this been the same for everyone who has UPGRADED?
Has anyone had Veltec deny their UPGRADE request?

Thanks,

Carlos


----------



## fred (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont mean to be rude, but what could make you think Veltec could stay in business very long if it upgraded anyone's used, but non-defective, Look to a new 555 or 585 for $50-$300? It makes no sense. If they are upgrading a bike under a frame warranty, thats an entirely different story and is a goodwill gesture. 

Sorry, it had to be said....


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

They don't just do it on a good will gesture for everyone. They do it for frames that require warranty replacement. Like I said, mine was under warranty replacement for finish. To add to the equation, I had a 481 which is soon to be out of the line up. They have more 585's in stock than 481's so why not charge the difference in msrp which is pure profit for them. Due to veltec's customer support, I will always buy products that they carry (Easton, Sidi, and LOOK)


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*I guess it does not go without saying ...*



spookyload said:


> They don't just do it on a good will gesture for everyone. They do it for frames that require warranty replacement. Like I said, mine was under warranty replacement for finish. To add to the equation, I had a 481 which is soon to be out of the line up. They have more 585's in stock than 481's so why not charge the difference in msrp which is pure profit for them. Due to veltec's customer support, I will always buy products that they carry (Easton, Sidi, and LOOK)


I understand that all of the frames being returned are deffective in some way, quailfying them for warranty replacement.
My point was merely to ask if anyone who had a qualified claim who wished to upgrade, to a different frame than they were returning, was not allowed to and simply recieved a like frame.

Thx


----------

